# They'll be shooters...



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 12, 2007)

next year.

UNLESS I see them THIS year!!

(Homebrew trailcam, Sony DSC P-52, Pix LE, Walmart Box)


----------



## jaybirdius (Aug 12, 2007)

*nice deer*

what are you using to bring them in? I don't see any yellow acorns.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Aug 12, 2007)

and snakeman said they were huge


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah there's always next year...j/k


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 12, 2007)

*None of that...*



jaybirdius said:


> what are you using to bring them in? I don't see any yellow acorns.



None of that for me, thanks!

It's a mineral lick using neckringer's recipe that he posted 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=67610


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 12, 2007)

It's my year to take the big one.......

The Snakeman


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are some nice bucks!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 12, 2007)

good bucks for sure.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe I'd be looking real hard for em this year.  Nice bucks.  

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2007)

Love the big-framed 7 with kickers on his G-2's!!!


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 12, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Love the big-framed 7 with kickers on his G-2's!!!


Take your shoes off and count again, D!!!!  He's an 8 anywhere outside of Soapytown! 

The Snakeman


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 12, 2007)

*Some places...*



Handgunner said:


> Love the big-framed 7 with kickers on his G-2's!!!





Snakeman said:


> Take your shoes off and count again, D!!!!  He's an 8 anywhere outside of Soapytown!
> 
> The Snakeman



He might even be a NINE!

August 5 0246...two nice shots of the same deer.  Second one shows 9 points pretty clearly


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2007)

It's hard to count to 8 or 9 when you are missing 3 fingers.



Even though I'm a redneck, I don't count each and every burr as a "point". 


I realized my mistake and meant to come back and edit it but I got tied up on a thread about buying a new gun when my old one still works.......................................................


----------



## rip18 (Aug 13, 2007)

Neat critters!  Good luck catching up to them in the daytime!


----------



## leo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Nice TC shots as usual*

and the deer aren't bad either

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2007)

I quit counting and am trying to get my breathing under control to settle the crosshairs 

Very nice buck and a great TC pic.


----------



## miller (Aug 13, 2007)

Those are grown! Good luck!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 13, 2007)

That 1 looks like a mule deer, good luck and nice shots from the p-52.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2007)

them's good uns

 You and the red tractor boy stopped putting the cameras out at the office?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 15, 2007)

*Well...*

MAYBE that's where these pictures came from!!!

You'll never know!


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2007)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> MAYBE that's where these pictures came from!!!
> 
> You'll never know!



 I knew there was a reason I didn't like them navy boys


----------



## Jasper (Aug 15, 2007)

Great pics! Shooters for sure. Good luck with em!


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 15, 2007)

dude, those are great deer right there. Good luck come the 8th of Sep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2007)

Sure are some purty knife handles!!


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 15, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Sure are some purty knife handles!!


And lots of them, too!!

The Snakeman


----------

